# Galveston Bay Fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

This past week has been an exciting challenge with a different style of fishing and different part of the bay required for every trip I had. We wade fished west bay for an evening bite and were rewarded with a personal best 27 3/4 7.5 pound trout for one of my guys along with several solid trout from 22-26" great wade! I also spent time drifting east bay and ended with 18 trout and four reds on soft plastics. We also took live bait to some deeper structure and hammered the slot reds landing around 40 fish from 22-28". Looks like one more cold front to slow things down for a couple days but fishing should be wide open again by Sunday. Give me a shout at 832-385-2012 for any questions on a Galveston bay charter. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)




----------

